# Cool Slimy Fungus



## Jkemp (Dec 24, 2018)

Anyone know what this might be?


----------



## Jkemp (Dec 24, 2018)

Higher quality images:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZzDtq5n2JJlnIFFwHXg6ZPgbMIXWFT_o/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KuEbWHo_Txd_JraJwSqDhtuM5h_jtJq1/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

Your hi-res images require permission to see so you may not have set them as visible in your google drive.

These are a species of "cup fungi" - perhaps a Peziza sp. They grow from wood and forest litter. I have a tiny species (around the size of a lentil) that grows on some of the wettest wood in my viv.


----------



## Jkemp (Dec 24, 2018)

My apologies, the images should now be visible. 

Thanks for the info! I hope they stick around, they add something cool to the tank. Mine are around 2 inches in diameter.


----------

